

Source code of C++ projects to be read by an average programmer - mbkv

What are some small or medium C++ projects(some small games may be) whose source code an average programmer should read to improve his C++ design and programming skills?
======
rachelbythebay
I don't have any examples, but people keep asking me about this sort of stuff,
so I've been working on _making_ some. The idea is that we pick a web site or
two, identify a couple of interesting features, and then I clone it. All the
while, I take copious notes and snapshot often so everyone can see how it
grows from an empty directory into an actual usable site.

This isn't about having yet another Twitter clone (or whatever), but rather
having the ability to see one come into being, one step at a time.

~~~
mbkv
thanks. you have a github profile or some blogposts describing those cloned
features that you made?

~~~
rachelbythebay
Sure, I just started talking about it here:
<http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2013/01/20/learn/>

I'm gathering interested people right now.

------
ksherlock
libc++, llvm's c++ stl

<http://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/libcxx/trunk/>

~~~
mbkv
Thanks. There are some hn'ers who are ready to help newbies. But that kind of
requires atleast a minimal knowledge on compilers. right? What i am looking
for is an application or a small game developed in c++ that uses various
libraries, to understand how the project is structured in the first place. How
the classes have been designed and how they interoperate.

